# Circle City Monthly Ride, Orange CA. Oct.10th 2021



## tripple3 (Sep 22, 2021)

Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA October 10th, 2021
What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. tag @Misterotis  to plan a route.😊
Theme: Bring A Friend!
When: Sunday OCT.10th, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. Every 2nd Sunday, every month.🥰
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.
Always a great time; come on out, let's Ride.







Pic by Marty @cyclingday Circle City September 2021


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 4, 2021)

Bump this up for 
This Sunday's Ride at the 
Circle in Orange at 10AM
Come on out; Bring a Friend!


----------



## HBSyncro (Oct 8, 2021)

I'm gonna miss it again!  Turns out I am really busy on Sundays.  Gonna go check out CicLAvia dtla, which doesn't happen very often.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 9, 2021)

Tomorrow, Second Sunday, 10/10 at 10-ish


tripple3 said:


> @63caddy  @downhorse @Velocipedist Co.  @kevin x  @markivpedalpusher  @OC54  @oddball  @Rusty72  @lounging  @Shellygasser  @Handle Bar Hoarder @Rat Rod  @John  @schwinnja  @cyclonecoaster.com  @rcole45  @mrg  @cyclingday  @rustjunkie  @Schwinn499  @ssum2  @hm.  @birdzgarage  @Robertriley  @Joe Buffardi @Rayzway310 @Goatroper  @Dawalt  @eddie_bravo  @Fltwd57 @rustystone2112  @srfndoc  @SoBayRon  @whizzer1 @WESTCOASTRIDERS @Misterotis  @Bajaway  @Oilit @Balloonoob @Jimmy V
> @sorryididnttag


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 10, 2021)

All loaded up! See you there!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 10, 2021)

Great to see you Mike and lovely Louisa;
and the great bikes you loaded up for the trip/RIDE!🤩
Pics from today:























Thanks @Misterotis for a fun route through Orange; great pace!😎
Thanks for making the trip; great to see everyone and their bikes.
See you next month, November 14th🥰


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 11, 2021)

Wow! check out Sunday's ride by Q.C.





Thanks for all the time and talent put into that!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 11, 2021)

Wow!
That was great!
Thanks, QC!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 11, 2021)

Excellent video!! 🤩


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 12, 2021)

WOW, NICE VIDEO


----------



## Misterotis (Oct 16, 2021)

Awesome video


----------

